

The last third-party Javascript snippet you'll ever need - kuhn
http://uberjs.com/

======
Pewpewarrows
I would probably explain what on Earth my product is before I go about asking
developers for $10 to get early access to it...

------
ntkachov
If you have so many Javascript snippets that you need another javascript
snippet to organize them you may want to think about how your developing your
application and what your application means to the user.

Heavy Javascript on the client side either means your writing a full featured
web app or the entire website is clientside in javascript. The former probably
has performance penalties that make this a bad idea. The later, IMHO, is just
bad.

The only useful thing I can think of with this is the fact that it can serve
up a custom load of libraries all bundled and gziped in one file. But to that
extent I can run a small script on my computer that will do that and then
upload it to my server rather than having to cross domain half of my
Javascript.

------
driverdan
I had the same idea a while back but never executed.

Pricing is going to be tricky. You have to convince your users that your
service is really worth it. Copying and pasting code into their site costs
nothing and takes very little time. Once it's there it rarely changes. Most
users don't understand the performance impact of 3rd party scripts.

------
pedalpete
I've recently started using an asset manager for my latest app, and I believe
they are becoming more common (rails 3.1.3 includes asset management).

Why would I use a package manager as a service when I can essentially do it
for nothing?

Maybe I'm just not understanding your service. A few years ago, this might
have been something I might be interested in (though I doubt I'd pay for it),
I think you may have missed the market opportunity.

~~~
kuhn
I didn't know about rails asset management (I'm more of a django guy), thanks
I'll look into it.

I really like your description of it as a package manager. In those terms I'm
starting to think more like an app store for your web site.

My thinking was more around a company setting where you've got change control
processes in place and deployments perhaps aren't as easy to orchestrate/are
too much effort.

Then there's my personal itch which is that for every product I build I seem
to be doing the same things over and over again with Olark, Woopra, Google
Analytics etc.

------
TomGullen
How reliable will uberjs.com be as a CDN? Also it seems to be jumping the gun
a bit in regards to asking people to pay for it.

------
brettwelch
Interesting - very curious as to how it works though, maybe something you
could add on the page. Since your audience is developers I'm sure others would
appreciate that info also.

~~~
antonlitvinenko
yup, some sort of example how it would work for me as a developer would be
awesome!

E.g. I have uservoice, optimizely, ganalytics, kissinsights and totango
snippets in my app right now - what UberJS would do for me? Would my biz.
partner be able to add new snippets/delete old ones on his own (without
interrupting my flow ;)?

~~~
kuhn
Thanks! I've updated some of the copy on the site. Hopefully it's clearer now.

Love the idea of getting your biz guy to update things for you. Yes, it would
definitely work for that scenario.

------
kuhn
Thanks for the feedback everyone-much appreciated. Working on the wording;
seems like I did a poor job of explaining what it does and how it works.

------
ZachS
A web2.0 web based GUI for uglify-js and closure compiler. Just what I've
always wanted.

------
kuhn
Just a little something I've been working on over the holidays.

~~~
enomar
Any other info? I'm interested, but the "Why We Think Uber JS Rocks" section
isn't quite enough to convince me to pay $10 to peek behind the curtain.

------
wedtm
Uh.... All I see is some web 2.0 layout, some cryptic mumbo jumbo about
something called uberjs, and a plea for $10 or I can sit in line and wait for
something I'm not even fully sure what it is.

Perhaps you should make me love your product, before trying to get me to give
you my hard earned money.

